# NZ Permanent resident but British Citizen married to a NZer



## halfkiwihalfbrit (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi all!
Firstly what a great forum - this has been a real find for me as in the last two days I've found out our family will be relocating to Sydney. My husband has been offered a promotion which sees us leaving Auckland and he will commence his new job at the beginning of May!!

I have a zillion questions, but the three that are most pertinent at this stage are:

1) I am a New Zealand permanent resident (this was granted in 1987) but am still a British citizen. Getting NZ citizenship is something I've always meant to get around to but have never done. I was schooled and grew up in kiwi and have married a kiwi (been married 5 years) and also have two small children (both born in NZ). What is my eligibility in terms of living in Australia? For the first 6 months or so I dont intend on working as the children will still be small but I may eventually want to work part time to top up our income. What would be the best way forward for me? I am going to become a NZ citizen anyway in the meantime, but as this takes some months to process, what is my best entry level visa at this stage? Do I have special rights as a permanent resident of NZ or do I have special rights as the wife and mother of NZ citizens? Or do I just go the British route and hope that I have rights as being a citizen of a commonwealth country?

2) What age do children actually start school legally in Australia? I have heard rumours from some that it is not until six. This is particularly important to me as my eldest son turns five in August - will we need to get him enrolled in a primary school by then?

3) Are the North Sydney surburbs considered 'good areas'? In Auckland for example, there are suburbs such as Remuera, St Heliers etc which are 'flash' suburbs - every public school within these areas are pretty acceptable. in Auckland there are also areas like 'Otahuhu' or 'Mt Wellington' which, whilst they are still part of Auckland city are not as reliable in terms of good schooling (low deciles, low academic achievement etc). My husband seems to think the Northern Sydney surburbs are all 'okay' and whilst I am certainly NOT a snob (we reside in Otahuhu in Auckland now) I need to gauge how much I can rely on local public schools being okay whilst sorting our move. I wil obviously devote more time to this if the chances of finding a good local public school are going to be lower.

I hope all this makes sense! I am feeling sick with the many questions I need to have answered, and being a weekend I can't get any joy from embassies etc (not too great in the week either from what I've heard!?!)

Thanks again.

Hannah (aka. Halfkiwihalfbrit).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Hannah:

1. As a NZ PR you don't really get more as you're still mainly a British Citizen in the eyes of Immi. However your husband and children being NZ Citizens come over on a SCV which is given upon arrival to NZ Citizens. This gives them full rights to live and work in AU. So the best path forward for you is to get your NZ Citizenship and then enter on a SCV.

Please read more here:
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 17. New Zealanders in Australia

The spouse of NZ Citizen might be able to come as a dependent of the main SCV holder, but am not sure about this. Best to contact Immi.

As a British Citizen you don't get rights to live and work in AU, you would need to apply for a PR visa or work visa like most nationalities.

2. Primary school starts at age 5

3. There are two areas of the North: North Shore and Northern Suburbs.

North Shore is uniformly good schools, Northern Suburbs have some good schools and some OK schools. 





halfkiwihalfbrit said:


> Hi all!
> Firstly what a great forum - this has been a real find for me as in the last two days I've found out our family will be relocating to Sydney. My husband has been offered a promotion which sees us leaving Auckland and he will commence his new job at the beginning of May!!
> 
> I have a zillion questions, but the three that are most pertinent at this stage are:
> ...


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Hannah

Just peeping in from the NZ forum.

I think in your situation I'd get your NZ citizenship PDQ - before you leave, as you will find it very difficult to apply after you leave. I believe that you have to have lived in the country for a certain period of time before applying, AND intend to continue living in NZ. But to put it bluntly, if you get it before you leave, you just say your circumstances changed.

See The New Zealand Department of Internal Affairs : Services : Citizenship : Requirements for New Zealand Citizenship for the 'rules'.


----------

